# Crate Deaf



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We give treats when the dog goes into the crate, using a high pitched excited voice to get them excited about the whole experience.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not the crate - he's shown that by going in on his own. Oakley's just showing a little alpha attitude - I'm sure some of the trainers on the site will chime in with suggestions, but I'm sure it's an attitude thing. Just make sure he's not thinking of the crate as punishment. Good Luck.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking that he knows that when he goes in the crate you are going somewhere without him. I know Carson is like that. He's gotten to the point where if I get him started towards the crate he gives up and goes in...but he doesn't like it!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Try getting him really excited and putting some really nice treats in there for him!! a kong with peanut butter wrkd with our two we put it in and everytime he carried it out we placed it back in the crate, they soon realised they had to be in the crate to have it!! they love going in them now!! We give them all their treats to have in their crates (saves the rugs getting slobbery) ! lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Teach it like a trick. Toss in a treat and say whatever you want the cue to be -- "go to bed" or whatever. He goes in, eats the treat and then the trick is to let him right back out. Right now, if he's only asked to go in the crate when you want him to sleep in it for 7 hours or when you leave the house for a few hours, he knows that "go to bed" means he'll be trapped for a while. Practice getting him to go in and then let him back out right away.

Feeding in the crate helps too. 

-Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What kind of crate is it? If it's the plastic kind, take the top half off and teach him to get in the bottom shell alone as a trick... then put the top on 

He is not stupid. He doesn't want you to leave him  He is delaying your departure.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

With Elway we would throw treats in and say "get in your crate" and then praise when he went in for the treat. Now we just have to say "get in your crate" and he'll run in and wait for his treat. He still doesn't like his crate though but atleast he gets in without a fight.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson went through this for a few months. I think it was just a "you and who's army?" attitude. He was giving me this attitude about lots of things around that time. We just kept putting him in there...physically...every night, and giving him a treat once he was in. Then one night, I said "kennel time" and he stood up and walked in! Never had a problem since. I think I finally outlasted him!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I used treats in training for this. Throughout the day I was thowing in goodies often when the pups didn't even know it, but later smelled them out and would go in and out through the day. Later I added the crate up command with the treat and put them in crate so the association was there for them.

I occassionally through out the day would also put the pups in the crate and close doors, the open them back up and let them out providing no barking. Never let them out if there barking or carrying on, wait till they quiet.


----------

